# Garmin Fit Files



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

I am curious to know if anyone has experience with the New Garmin FIT Files, i'd like to know if there is a way to Transfer or Export Waypoint information along with the Other data that is contained in the FIT Files. I have been Exporting my .Fit files out of GTC as TCX files & then converting those into GPX files, and then viewing on my Topo Maps and such, but I am NOT getting any stored waypoint information, I was hoping there might be a way to do it if anyone knows?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Some FIT file formats can only be handled as FIT files. Elevation points are one such case, not sure about waypoints.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

You can convert fit files to csv but as I don't have an Edge I don't know whether the waypoints are stored.

The command to convert the FIT file is:
FitCSVTool.jar
And syntax documented in the FIT SDK User Guide Rev 1.0.pdf

You download the whole package from this link 
http://thisisant.com/pages/ant/fit-license

I'd be interested to know whether the waypoints are stored - If you can't get the command to work upload a link to the FIT file and I'll check.


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

luap said:


> You can convert fit files to csv but as I don't have an Edge I don't know whether the waypoints are stored.
> 
> The command to convert the FIT file is:
> FitCSVTool.jar
> ...


...Thanks for the input, i have actually checked and there are NO Waypoints in the CSV files, those can be exported out of GTC. I believe that the .Fit files do not include Saved Locations or Waypoint information. Unless i am mistaken, it seems that Garmin chose to NOT allow the Edge GPS Devices to output Normal GPS information. They DO Output Tracks, and there is Trackpoint info in the CSV files.
Each year they seem to narrow the field of all their devices to be More specific to their intended uses, the Edge being Cycling and Fitness, not so much about Mapping and GPS functionality. All of their devices are a compromise nowadays, good to have more than 1 then.


----------



## mrsoltys (Aug 19, 2012)

*Exporting .fit to csv*

I was able to export to CSV using the Garmin training center. I had to import it manually in excel using "file-import" because they insert " marks around the commas, so Excel won't import properly. I put full instructions w/ screenshots on my blog. It won't let me insert a link because i'm a new member, but the instructions can be found at

Exporting Garmin .fit files to Excel .csv files | Mike Soltys

www dot mikesoltys dot com/2012/08/19/exporting-garmin-fit-files-to-excel-csv-files/


----------



## Park2 (Jan 4, 2007)

The waypoints are stored in a separate file.

{Edge internal storage}:\Garmin\Locations\Locations.fit

Download the program WinGDB from sackman dot info and this will convert the locations.fit to gpx or other file formats.


----------



## natedudley (Apr 9, 2015)

2gears=1speed said:


> I am curious to know if anyone has experience with the New Garmin FIT Files, i'd like to know if there is a way to Transfer or Export Waypoint information along with the Other data that is contained in the FIT Files. I have been Exporting my .Fit files out of GTC as TCX files & then converting those into GPX files, and then viewing on my Topo Maps and such, but I am NOT getting any stored waypoint information, I was hoping there might be a way to do it if anyone knows?


I was frustrated by the lack of free tools to extract .fit data so I built my own: Bike Data


----------



## jmercer (Jul 9, 2015)

natedudley said:


> I was frustrated by the lack of free tools to extract .fit data so I built my own: Bike Data


That is a very slick routine ... I've been searching for how to read in a *.fit file and this is really straight forward approach.

Can your routine be set up to export to a different file format (e.g., csv)? (I see the data in the text box and can copy paste it into notepad - but wondering if that is easy to add a save as button?)

Thanks,

John


----------

